# VDF Datei als Datenbank genutzt!!!



## cw.java (16. Apr 2015)

Hallo Community,

ich habe da mal ein allgemeines Problem zu einer Datenbank und hoffe das vielleicht einer was damit anfangen kann.

Ich habe eine .vdf Datei in der Daten gespeichert werden um genauer zu sein Koordinaten zu Kamera Positionen.
Nun habe ich ein Programm geschrieben was genau diese Aufgabe übernehmen soll, da die .vdf Datei bei uns immer wieder Probleme verursacht (Daten werden einfach überschrieben usw. was nicht gerade optimal ist). Nun hatte ich versucht an diese Daten ran zu kommen damit ich diese ins neue Programm übernehmen kann doch leider musste ich fest stellen das es nicht wirklich geht. Ich habe mich auch schon mit der Firma auseinandergesetzt die das Hauptprogramm geschrieben haben, doch musste ich leider erfahren das diese selber keine Möglichkeit hat an die Daten ran zu kommen. Was ich Persönlich ganz schön ... finde.

Hat von euch schon mal wer Erfahrungen mit dem Dateityp gemacht bzw. weiß einer von euch was man da machen kann? 

In der Datei sind weit aus mehr als 1000 Datensätze gespeichert und das würde einfach ewig dauern bis man diese alle per Hand abgearbeitet hat!

mfg
cw.java


----------



## Joose (16. Apr 2015)

cw.java hat gesagt.:


> Nun hatte ich versucht an diese Daten ran zu kommen damit ich diese ins neue Programm übernehmen kann doch leider musste ich fest stellen das es nicht wirklich geht.



Habe von diesem Dateityp bisher noch nichts gehört. 

Theoretisch kannst du die Datei Byte für Byte lesen und abarbeiten. Glaube aber nicht das sich dieser Aufwand lohnt und es einfachere Wege gibt.

Was hast du bisher probiert um an die Daten ranzukommen? (Etwas Code wäre hilfreich)
Was hat dabei nicht funktioniert? Bekommst du die Daten in einen falschen Encoding?


----------



## cw.java (17. Apr 2015)

Hey Joose,

also Code technisch muss ich zu geben habe ich noch nichts gemacht, einfach deshalb weil mir bisher einfach der Ansatz fehlt wie bzw. ob ich überhaupt etwas an dieser Datei ansprechen kann. 

Das was ich bisher versucht habe ist die Datei mit verschiedenen Editoren zu öffnen, dabei musste ich aber sehr schnell fest stellen das beim normal Editor bzw. bei den meisten einfach nur Müll drin steht.
Des weiteren habe ich versucht das ganze mit einem Hereditär zu öffnen das sah auch schon sehr viel versprechend aus, weil dort wenigstens die ganzen Auftragsnr. enthalten sind bzw. angezeigt werden + eine reihe von Hexadezimal zahlen. Anschließen habe ich die Hexadezimal zahlen in Dezimal zahlen umgerechnet um zu schauen ob das vielleicht auch schon die Kamera Positionen sind doch leider musst ich dann bestellen das es nicht der fall ist. 

Das macht es für mich deshalb auch so schwer was damit anzufangen.

Was ich vielleicht auch noch erwähnen sollte ist das es sich dabei nicht nur um die .vdf Datei handelt sondern dazu auch och eine ".dat" und eine ".rdf" Datei.  

mfg
cw.java


----------



## fehlerfinder (17. Apr 2015)

cw.java hat gesagt.:


> Das macht es für mich deshalb auch so schwer was damit anzufangen.
> 
> Was ich vielleicht auch noch erwähnen sollte ist das es sich dabei nicht nur um die .vdf Datei handelt sondern dazu auch och eine ".dat" und eine ".rdf" Datei.



Und DAS macht es uns hier schwer, dir zu helfen. Wenn du, durchaus nicht ganz unwesentlich Zusätze im Verborgenen hältst, tja... ;-)

Grundsätzlich ist es offenbar so, dass "wie öffne ich eine .vdf-Datei?" keine Antwort hat, schlicht, weil das "Format vdf" nicht in der Weise standardisiert zu sein scheint, wie z.B. rtf oder pdf oder von mir aus auch docx. Mit .dat verhält es sich nicht anders und zum Thema ".rdf" habe ich den folgenden Link gefunden: RDF-Datei öffnen.
Hierbei scheint es sich um eine xml-Datei zu handeln, was du recht leicht nachprüfen kannst;-)

Was ist denn das für eine Firma/Software, die diese Daten schreibt? Hat die Firma Software hinzugekauft, wenn sie selber das Dateiformat nicht kennt? Stehen womöglich die eigentlich wichtigen Daten in der ".dat"-Datei?


----------



## cw.java (20. Apr 2015)

Hey fehlerfinder,

ich wollte euch keine Informationen enthalten denn dann macht es für mich ja keinen Sinn die Hilfe von euch in Anspruch zu nehmen.
Wie gesagt die Datenbank besteht aus 3 einzel Dateien .vdf, .rdf., und .dat. Was ich nun raus gefunden habe ist. Das in der .dat Datei nur die Auftrags- Nr. drin stehen und in den anderen die Kamera Positionen.

Das Programm was diesen Dateityp bearbeitet bzw. anlegt heißt Win CC flexible ein Programm was in c# geschrieben ist!
Welche Firma das macht kann ich leider nicht sagen weil ich die Firma auch einfach nicht schlecht machen will oder irgendetwas anderes.
Das muss man einfach verstehen, das ist aber auch nicht der Punkt!

Was ich nun auch noch raus gefunden habe ist das man diese Dateien in eine CSV umwandeln kann per VBScript!

Da wede ich jetzt erstmal ansetzen und sehen was sich da machen lässt!!!

mfg
cw.java


----------



## fehlerfinder (20. Apr 2015)

cw.java hat gesagt.:


> ich wollte euch keine Informationen enthalten denn dann macht es für mich ja keinen Sinn die Hilfe von euch in Anspruch zu nehmen.



Schon ok. Deswegen hatte ich ja auch den Smiley gesetzt. Manchmal fallen einem auch erst im Nachhinein Dinge auf, die relvant sein können. Geht mir auch manchmal so.



cw.java hat gesagt.:


> Das Programm was diesen Dateityp bearbeitet bzw. anlegt heißt Win CC flexible ein Programm was in c# geschrieben ist! Welche Firma das macht kann ich leider nicht sagen weil ich die Firma auch einfach nicht schlecht machen will oder irgendetwas anderes. Das muss man einfach verstehen, das ist aber auch nicht der Punkt!



GRINS (das konnte ich mir gerade - real, hier am Schreibtisch - nicht verkneifen). Erstens ist es mit Hilfe des Programmnamens ein Leichtes, die Firma Siemens als Urheber zu ermitteln und zweitens können die das bestimmt verkraften ;-)

Mir ging's bei der Frage auch gar nicht um irgendwelche Kritik am Hersteller, sondern um den Erhalt zusätzlicher Infos, wie evtl. an das Dateiformat heranzukommen sein könnte.



cw.java hat gesagt.:


> Was ich nun auch noch raus gefunden habe ist das man diese Dateien in eine CSV umwandeln kann per VBScript!



Und dieses VBScript-Program(?) wird bestimmt auch von der Firma-deren-Name-nicht-genannt-werden-darf bereitgestellt, oder? Denn woher sollten sonst die Informationen zum Datenformat kommen. Aber das ist ja schonmal ein Lichtblick für dein Problem.

Bin gespannt, wie die letztendliche Lösung aussieht.


----------

